# the rocket's next coach?!!!



## god_in_23 (Nov 9, 2005)

The hot topic discussing in chinese basketball forum after Rocket seven streak lost is "who will be R's next coach after JVG abdicate or fried"

Pau Silas?or Rudy T?or former Sixer coach Brian?or Chuck Daly?or others?

what's your opinon on it?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

it's my first thread here,i'm a basketball editor of "chinahoop" magzine,which authorize by "hoop"magzine in US.thank you for reading and replying my thread,i'll translate your viewpoint in chinese and send to chinahoop's offical fortum.


cover of chinahoop magzine(2005.10)








man of the cover:Allen Iverson
story of the cover:Allen Iverson-A happy "Answer"


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i see no reason why the rockets should want any of those guys over van gundy.


----------



## god_in_23 (Nov 9, 2005)

a poll in BBS.chinahoop.com









poll thread:should Houston Rocket change they coach?
yes 16 59.2
no 11 40.7

opoion:
landag23:change coach?who can coach recently this team instead of JVG?Rudy T.?

YiTianYiLong:i think we should change our coach,there are so many good coach who havn't they job around this league.but i think all the decision will be make by R's manager only.

WoXinNingMeng:i am agree with "YI",JVG should responsible to Rocket's recent continuous losts,i still don't know why he impose foul stratagic on Mav's Diop....my god...

Rebonder:i think we shoud consider this question more reasonble.
IF 
A,Rockets want to have a good rokkie next year,just let JVG go!
B,Rockets want to achieve sth in this season,JVG still the best chioce.you know change coach during the regular season is not a good idea,'cuz different coaches have different style,we havn't seen a coach in basketball history change his style to coherent with the player,but we all know the player should change themselve to fit their new coach's demands.

HH:in my opinon,JVG is a good coach,we can't said it is all his foul when we talking about "why Rockets play so suck in final Q".i believe he is a genius coach Althought i cannot understand his coach style sometime, 'cuz in this competive league,no one can survive wihout ablitity,at least JVG is more expert than us, isn't he?

Idealcross:Firstly,i acknowlege JVG is a good coach,but he's a obstinacy coach too!we have Tmac YM and Swift,we shall be a good offensive team,but i don't know why he only emphasize on defence.i don't think we should lost 7 games just because we havn't T-mac on the court,JVG should take most obligation of R's losts during the beginning of this season.

----------------------------------------------
there are some opinon of chinese R-mania on this topic,because of my poor English,some viewpoints are not proper translated,sorry for that first,and if you have any questions on viewpoint above,you can post it here,i'll explan it as soon as possible....


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Off topic, but ClutchFans is a joke with its "Fire JVG!!" and "Trade Yao!!!" threads.


----------



## god_in_23 (Nov 9, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Off topic, but ClutchFans is a joke with its "Fire JVG!!" and "Trade Yao!!!" threads.


i've read this topic,but most of chinese funs think "trade Yao" isn't a good idea,althought Yao is really dissapoint us too.the reason is simple:you cann't find another center with Stats and impact as Yao in this league(except Shaq)...it is a perior lack of good center


----------



## single-9 (May 10, 2005)

there's nothing needs to be changed before t-mac comes back.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

no, I don't think it's time for a coaching change. JVG deserves as much blame as anyone. but i dont think he should be fired. our offense looks fine with t-mac cuz he can mask a lot of JVG's offensive deficiencies, and it works well with JVG's defensive schemes. Van Gundy just needs TMAC to return. With other coachs u mentioned, our defense will only get worse, maybe the offense will look a little better, but I doubt it will be a big upgrade cuz we were also able to run excellent offense with a healthy TMAC last season. And u know, even Phil Jackson can't work out miracles now with his Lakers and they have two *healthy* stars.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

JVG is not going to get fired for this start with all the injuries. Stupid.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

single-9 said:


> there's nothing needs to be changed before t-mac comes back.


I agree, I think everyone here knows we wouldn't even be discussing this if Tracy were healthy, or Sura for that matter, or Barry, or Yao, or anybody else that's hurt. Jeff just got an extension, he isn't going anywhere until he really pisses off TMac and Yao.
Even then the Rockets wouldnt consider any of those guys, not that they aren't good coaches ie. Rudy/or Paul Silas, but they'd be the same, it really wouldn't be a better coach, it'd be a different coach. Jeff, Paul, Rudy= good teams and out of all those guys, Rudy's the only one to win a title as a coach...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Isnt funny how rather than blaming Yao's poor performace they blame it all on JVG. Stop complaining.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Isnt funny how rather than blaming Yao's poor performace they blame it all on JVG. Stop complaining.


Agreed, Man people these days always blame the coach for their mishaps. the rockets will be fine there are just mising there most valuable distrubter/scorer and the only person who is exceding expections is luther head.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

i hope van gundy stays in houston fo sho


----------



## god_in_23 (Nov 9, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Isnt funny how rather than blaming Yao's poor performace they blame it all on JVG. Stop complaining.


this poll on JVG is a topic,on Yao's poor performance is another.i've said he dissappoint us too,even many of funs in china claim do not vote Yao as all-star starline Center in All-star game which will hold in Houston next year.yes,i think we should give JVG more time and patience,but if we lost to Atlanta the next game, what would you guys think about this team and this coach?

but thanx all you guys opinions, i think the communication between R-mania in US and in China will helpful to each other,though we may have some difference.

i'll translate your opinions in Chinese immediately, and tell all chinese funs what their American friends think about coach Van Gandy.(and Chinese funs feedback i'll send to here too)


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

god_in_23 said:


> but if we lost to Atlanta the next game, what would you guys think about this team and this coach?


哎...真是惟恐天下不乱啊 :nonono: ......
btw,we will win,we are palying better now w/o T-MAC. :banana:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

skykisser said:


> 哎...真是惟恐天下不乱啊 :nonono: ......


:laugh: Let me translate this into English: U guys just fear there is not enough trouble?


----------

